# Ontario Social group



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey folks...just wanted to drop a line and say there is a new Ontario Bowhunters social group that has been created on the site. hopefully we can use it to share info from around Ontario. I am new to the sport so hopefully we can use the grooup to network, share tips, chat whatever...

Has anyone had any luck Turkey hunting this spring?

Cheers.:darkbeer:


----------

